

Ask HN: Escaping the nightmare of server administration? - slowdown

Hi HN, I would like some insights on how you actually escape the woes of server administration while actually focusing all your attention towards building the actual product?<p>I understand that services like Heroku, Engineyard, Google AppEngine, etc. exist. But I&#x27;m looking for a solution that will automate server administration on my own VPS&#x2F;cloud servers while actually allowing me to focus on building my product rather than spend a significant time on reading server logs to see if someone one broke into my server, or if my code&#x2F;database has been compromised, etc.<p>Ideally I would want a solution that I can install on top of say, a digital ocean VPS (droplet) and forget about it. But I am open to other options as well. Any suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
forkrulassail
You could learn puppet or something similar for configuration management on
multiple nodes.

~~~
slowdown
Thank you!

